# Hawaiian in the HighDesert



## dha628 (Jul 15, 2008)

Howsit everybody, I'm a new one. Just bought a Brinkmanns electric smoker and I'm a cookin fool!! Da ribs is so "broke da mouth" good, brah!
Gonna start smokin everything under the sun now..more beer!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the world of smoke. If you haven't already check out Jeff's Free 5 Day eCourse a good start.


----------



## dha628 (Jul 15, 2008)

mahalo's for the welcome. yeah, I already signed up for that one..


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Read around the different forums, plenty of great tips and trick.


----------



## dingle (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF 628! Cant wait to see some of your Hawiian recipes


----------



## dha628 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks brah! will do..


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to SMF you'll find lots of good info and recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## dha628 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks, this is a great forum.  Everybody's cool..


----------



## fireguy (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome, lots of great people here.


----------



## dha628 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mahalo for the welcome, I know I'll be buggin the hell outta you guys.


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum dha628, glad to have ya here.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 15, 2008)

Aloha! Welcome to SMF!! Are you originally from Hawaii? I visit the Big Island every other year and love it over there!!! 

Glad ya joined us! Mahalo!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

Laurel, if you go to Hawaii to see the ocean, I know where there is one closer to you that may say some travel fare.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome to SMF 628, happy to have you here.


----------



## abelman (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## kookie (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the family...............Great place here and great people too.............


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.  Were you neighbors to the "DOG"???????


----------



## dha628 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, born in honolulu but moved to Maui. da best. used to work on the cruise ship and was in the big island every week. this is a cool group..


----------



## dha628 (Jul 16, 2008)

No brah, he moved there after I left. good thing too. whew..


----------



## dha628 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes..


----------



## dha628 (Jul 16, 2008)

big mahalo's


----------



## dha628 (Jul 16, 2008)

cool group yah!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 16, 2008)

Ya! another So Cal smoker!!
So....Welcome! Greetings and Mahalo!!
Hey have you done the underground pit gig? This is on my bucket list..I actually wanted to complete this before summer was over...
Check out our fattie throwdown this weekend, join in and have some fun!

Happy Smokes!
BBQG


----------



## cman95 (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. This is THE place to be.


----------



## ronp (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome also, It's a great place to learn!


----------



## jbchoice1 (Jul 16, 2008)

welcome brah, from the middle of the heartland. I've never been to Hawaii, but I'd love to see what you can create with those exotic recipes and fresh ingredients. should be a pleasure to watch. soooo, kick off your shoes, kick back, grab a cold one, and stay a while.


----------



## dha628 (Jul 17, 2008)

You're a pro brah!  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## dha628 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mahalo brah, I'll post my recipes after I test them first.  this is all new to me but I'm havin a blast.


----------



## dha628 (Jul 17, 2008)

Howsit!  Yeah, I kinda did the pit thing (kalua) when I was a kid and I used to help my uncles but I never paid too much attention to it I was too young and it was just wrok for me then. I wanted to go surf..


----------



## dha628 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow looks like u know how to party..


----------



## dha628 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks CMAN, looks like u got all the toys yah!!


----------

